# Protein Crazy?



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi everyone. Is anyone feeding their dog Eukanuba? Ruby is now 6 months old and is on their puppy food (and nothing else - other than the scraps shes steals from the childrens hands). A few people have recently told me that this is very high in protein and it can send a dog loopy? Anyone any views on this? Im reluctant to move her to an inferior food without any real evidence. Shes thriving and has bags of energy and a gorgeous coat so its obviously working well for her. Thanks June


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The role of protein in a growing dog is extremely important. I'm not going to say that an excess of protein in a dog can cause them to be a little animated, unlike a horse which can get really wired if the vegetable protein count goes up, but they need protein.

Bottom line is this. If Ruby is doing well, looks good, with no real bizarre behavioral issues, leave it alone and don't change a thing. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" 
Eukanuba gets a bad rap at times by some folks, but I've started three dogs on the Iams product line and never noticed a problem.

PS.
I'm sure the "scraps" she's steaing may not be so much a crime as a collusion. Kids love feeding dogs scraps ,and lima beans if they'll eat 'em. ;D


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Personally I'm not a fan of mass produced foods, or those made by candy bar companies. That said, I do believe that you should feed your dog a food that works for them. If they're stool are normal, they're coat is normal, bloodwork is normal and they are happy and healthy, then by all means stick to your plans.

As for actual protein, the only reason I avoid high protein foods is, because in dobes they usually cause very runny stools. To me that means the food isn't right for them. My dobe girl is on a food that is 22% protein, and also gets fed raw.

Our new puppy will stay what he is on until he is housebroken and at least 6 months. The last thing I want to deal with is runny stools because a food isn't working while trying ot housebreak. Not fair to either party!

If the food is working for you, then stick to it. I would ask yourself though, could he be on a higher quality food and have the same/ better results?


----------



## sofiesmommie (Nov 12, 2009)

Please do not take this the wrong way, but if you think Euk is getting a bad wrap, there is probably a reason for it. Read the labels of all food you feed and ask yourself would you eat it.


----------

